

Facebook's numbers - maccman
http://dcurt.is/facebooks-numbers

======
sanxiyn
User penetration: 0% China.

Tencent, Chinese Facebook, is already a public company. Take a look at their
numbers here: <http://www.tencent.com/en-us/ir/reports.shtml>

~~~
mayanksinghal
Additionally User penetration is referring to percentage of Internet Users not
Total Country Populations - I got confused and had to refer to original
documents.

------
padobson
The most interesting numbers to me:

 _$30,957,952 Sheryl Sandberg, COO_ _0.089% Sheryl Sandberg_

The second most important person at Facebook takes most of their compensation
in cash - with her stock in the company being worth roughly 3 yrs salary.

She's older than Zuck, no reason to think she'll ever be CEO. I have to
believe she has career aspirations beyond Facebook if she's willing to work
there for less than defectors Moskovitz and Parker are making on the IPO,
among others.

~~~
bmelton
I found it interesting that Zuck makes so little, myself. Though he clearly
isn't starving, I'm always bemused at people who have the option to get their
'fuck you' money and don't take it. I was dazzled by it at Groupon's Google
acquisition turndown, and am dazzled by it with Zuck as well (though perhaps
he's already exercised some fortune I don't know about?)

I suppose that perhaps there's an appearance of questionability when one gets
cash out, but even if they don't "cash out" in any other sense, I'd think that
at least that first bit of big money would be hard to turn away from.

~~~
13rules
"I was dazzled by it at Groupon's Google acquisition turndown, and am dazzled
by it with Zuck as well"

Clearly the move by Groupon was a mistake. Ok, you want to build a big company
and have a vision, etc, etc... Great. Who cares? That kind of money doesn't
come along very often — take it and move on to your NEXT great idea. You'll
have another one. Millions in the bank and vacations on yachts and private
islands do wonders for the imagination.

Of course, I thought Zuck was crazy for turning down $1 billion from Yahoo 5
years ago. He turned out to be right on that one.

------
statictype
Just out of curiosity: It's considered good manners to disclose that you have
a vested interest in something you're writing. Are you also socially obligated
to disclose that you _plan_ on investing in something in the future?

~~~
joering2
serious question: what it means to be "socially obligated" ?

~~~
MaxGabriel
Just that you're expected to do something by others, mostly by convention,
like saying thank you.

(presuming this is an English question, not a philosophical one).

------
DangerousPie
Seeing Microsoft in that list reminded me how they bought a bit more than 1%
of Facebook shares for $240 mio a few years ago. I guess that was a pretty
good investment after-all...

[http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21458486/ns/business-
us_business...](http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21458486/ns/business-us_business/)

------
gbog
So now for the elephant in the room:

If, as some claimed regularly since a few years (including Fred Wilson,
implicitly[1]), we are in a tech/financial bubble, what is the probability
that the Facebook IPO will be the sting popping the bubble? If so, what are
the likely results?

[1] "If you are playing a game of musical chairs",
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/04/what-if-web-and-mobile-
apps-...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/04/what-if-web-and-mobile-apps-are-
like-tv-shows.html)

~~~
Zimahl
Facebook could hardly be included as part of any current tech bubble. The
early 2000s tech bubble included companies spending millions in investor cash
on stupid ideas that would never pan out (online pet food, hundreds of dating
websites) and having a grandiose IPO before earning even a dime of revenue. It
wasn't over-valuation, it was shocking that some of these companies had value
at all.

I personally feel Facebook is over-valued but they have revenue and profit. I
think it's a bad early investment and will settle way down south of the debut,
but they will be around a very long time. They aren't Pets.com.

------
stevenj
Slightly off-topic:

I had always thought Adam D'Angelo was a co-founder of Facebook, so I was
surprised to not see his name listed in the ownership section.

But Wikipedia lists Dustin Moskovitz, Eduardo Saverin, and Chris Hughes as co-
founders in addition to Mark.

~~~
kloncks
I think Zuck met Adam during high school at Exeter, so they arguably knew one
another for a much longer time than the other co-founders.

Maybe that's why you thought that.

~~~
18pfsmt
I think it's helpful for our international HN cohorts to know that Phillips
Exeter[1] is , pretty much, the most elite high school in the US.

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillips_Exeter>

~~~
duck
I think that was helpful for even fellow Americans like myself who had no idea
either.

------
simonbarker87
I don't understand the hype around Facebook. They make $1,058M revenue in a
quarter and have (if you multiply the monthly active users by 3) 2,703M active
quarterly users. So they only make $0.39 per active user per quarter? Maybe I
am missing the point but it doesn't seem like the revenue generation side of
things is very efficient.

------
iterationx
Where's Eduardo Saverin?

~~~
ssharp
According to the S1 filing, this was the criteria for disclosing:

* each stockholder known by us to be the beneficial owner of more than 5% of our outstanding shares of Class A common stock or Class B common stock;

* each of our directors;

* each of our named executive officers;

* all of our directors and executive officers as a group; and

* all selling stockholders.

It's safe to say Eduardo doesn't fit into buckets 2-4, so as long as he
doesn't own at least 5% or isn't selling stock as part of the IPO, he wouldn't
need to be disclosed.

------
MaxGabriel
I didn't realize Zuckerberg received so much less in compensation. He owns a
huge portion of the company, sure, but is compensated ~29m or so less than the
COO. Is anyone familiar with why this is?

~~~
flyt
Mark isn't going anywhere. He would be building Facebook if the pay was $0/yr.
This is a token amount that covers his living expenses and little else.

~~~
illicium
Must be nice to have 29m of "just" living expenses.

~~~
chris24
$1.7M in living expenses, not $29M.

~~~
philwelch
Still a lot, but a house in Palo Alto and personal security alone might
justify most of that. Guys like Steve Jobs who take $1 in salary already have
lots of liquidity, and Zuckerberg doesn't necessarily have that.

~~~
adamtmca
He has facebook pay for his security detail and private aviation... like a
boss.

------
sinzone
Missing Accel Partners in the "Ownership after IPO" (probably it was merged
into "James Brayer")

------
bherms
How are there 500 million users but only 125million friendships? Am I missing
something?

~~~
imalolz
125,000 Million -> 125,000,000,000

:)

~~~
usaar333
Wow, 278 average friends per user? That's a lot higher than I would have
thought..

~~~
drsintoma
Well, it takes 2 users to make 1 friendship, so it would be half of that. Plus
that's the number of daily users, the total number of users is like double. So
the average friends per user must be around 65.

~~~
simondlr
The average is 190.

<http://arxiv.org/pdf/1111.4503v1.pdf>

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting that most on that list will end up paying California State income
tax in one form or another. (I say 'interesting' because the legislature has
already spent Zuck's estimated tax bill, but Andreesen, Breyer, others they
too will have large bills to pay.

------
sathishmanohar
Operation cost and profit?

------
josefonseca
When you look at a statistic like:

Penetration in Turkey: 85%

If market research is not the first thing that comes to your mind, then you
should probably go see a shrink.

~~~
maratd
So you made an appointment then?

~~~
josefonseca
Yup!

------
VeejayRampay
heh, love how the revenue out of America is WAY higher than that of Europe
even though there are more active users in Europe.

------
adventureful
Should really specify that the revenue listed is for one quarter.

Also worth mentioning that James Breyer does not own 7.632% of Facebook. Accel
Partners owns most of that stake, and Breyer has his own personal, smaller
stake in Facebook.

~~~
dcurtis
Thanks.

I've updated the post to specify that revenue was for last quarter.

The S-1 describes James Breyer's shares as a combination of his and Accel's,
with the following footnote:

(12) Consists of (i) 11,703,132 shares of Class B common stock held of record
by James W. Breyer, Trustee of James W. Breyer 2005 Trust dated March 25, 2005
(Breyer 2005 Trust); (ii) 149,527,730 shares of Class B common stock held of
record by Accel IX L.P. (Accel IX); (iii) 15,931,653 shares of Class B common
stock held of record by Accel IX Strategic Partners L.P. (Accel SP); (iv)
13,939,214 shares of Class B common stock held of record Accel Investors 2005
L.L.C. (Accel 2005); (v) 9,949,820 shares of Class B common stock held of
record by Accel Growth Fund L.P. (Accel Growth); (vi) 194,230 shares of Class
B common stock held of record by Accel Growth Fund Strategic Partners L.P.
(Accel Growth SP); and (vii) 132,570 shares of Class B common stock held of
record by Accel Growth Fund Investors 2009 L.L.C. (Accel Growth 2009).

------
Devilboy
I'm surprised that Parker has a bigger share than Thiel.

~~~
b0b0b0b
iono; I'm happy to see Parker up there.

------
joering2
ok, so:

#1 how is it possible that there is 0% users in China.. IF they truly believe
NOONE in China has facebook account, then any other of those numbers could be
made out of the blue as well.

#2 Why is it soo important to attach Zynga everywhere they disclose info? is
it some sort of Zynga-FB agreement or what?

#3 David Fischer is missing comma after "VP"

#4 Peter Thiel, James Breyer, Reed Hastings, Erskine Bowles, Donald Graham --
what are they "Directors" of?

#5 Frequency of words appearing in S-1: second place: mobile. This is a HUGE
indicator to anyone thinking about startup... things ARE and will continue to
happen over the mobile device more and more. This sound trivia, but think
about another indicator: your startup idea versus mobile.

~~~
anateus
The actual Facebook report says on page 49: "[...] in China, where Facebook
access is restricted, we have near 0% penetration."

So they definitely know people are using it there.

~~~
tomedme
It would be limited to the Chinese who have access to a VPN and can speak
English, and have a social group of foreigners.

There are also alternative Chinese social networks where their friends are,
and without the added chore of finding a VPN service which they can pay
without a non-Chinese PayPal account or credit card.

